# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Krijimet e mia

## Bahri.

1
komentin e par po eshkëruaj n'këte faqe .
Aq sa t'lexojsh , besoj dot këndaqe .
I uroj  lexuesit shndet e gezime
mbarllek e paqë , nçdo ditë : Nfamilje .
2

të mësojësh dituri ,  është nfakt : " ushqim "
është nji dhurat që na jep gëzim .
Paditunija është nji mjerim
është fatkeqsi , për atqë sdin .
3
i urti , durusi , idrejti, e ndihmtari ,
ka pamje tbukur , ndriçon si ári .
Enderojën : Familja , kajshija , shoqërija
nga ky xhest këndaqet shum :  perendija ..!

----------


## Izadora

Mendova se i kishe hapur teme ekstra lexuesi  :ngerdheshje:  : Nje antar i forumit :-)

Mirese erdhe dhe ja kalofsh sa me bukur lol

----------


## Nete

> Mendova se i kishe hapur teme ekstra lexuesi  : Nje antar i forumit :-)
> 
> Mirese erdhe dhe ja kalofsh sa me bukur lol


Ashtu kujtova edhe une,por e paska pasur fjalen per te gjithe qe e lexojne :ngerdheshje: 

Mire se erdhe kaloja bukur.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mire se erdhe Bahri!
Prezentim original me urata dhe bekime per lexuesit,por ku i le  lexueset ?
*

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ashtu kujtova edhe une,por e paska pasur fjalen per te gjithe qe e lexojne
> 
> Mire se erdhe kaloja bukur.


Ju dyja mos xhelozoni tash tema ishte per mua dhe pershendetjet ishin per mua.




> Mendova se i kishe hapur teme ekstra lexuesi  : Nje antar i forumit :-)
> 
> Mirese erdhe dhe ja kalofsh sa me bukur lol





> 1
> komentin e par po eshkëruaj n'këte faqe .
> Aq sa t'lexojsh , besoj dot këndaqe .
> I uroj  lexuesit shndet e gezime
> mbarllek e paqë , n’çdo ditë : N’familje .
> 2
> 
> të mësojësh dituri ,  është n’fakt : " ushqim "
> është nji dhurat që na jep gëzim .
> ...


Bahri miku im shume i nderuar dhe i rrespektuar nuk e prisja te me besh befasi kaq te madhe... ore qe do me besh befasi po se po, se ti i befasive je ama qe t'me beje befasi kaq t'mire sa ti besh te xhelozojn keto dyja siper nuk merrte menja.

Te uroj mire se ardhje dhe uroj ta kalosh mire ne mesin e shoqeve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> Ashtu kujtova edhe une,por e paska pasur fjalen per te gjithe qe e lexojne
> 
> Mire se erdhe kaloja bukur.


Edhe une te njejten gje mendova, thash a thu kaq i popallirizuar na eshte bere lexuesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> Edhe une te njejten gje mendova, thash a thu kaq i popallirizuar na eshte bere lexuesi


Po qenka bere se,ani xheloza na ka quajt hahahahaa,,,,nejse ngapak i cik fare te gjithe jemi :perqeshje: 

Lexues tani pa shaka, sa mire qe ke miq te tille :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> Po qenka bere se,ani xheloza na ka quajt hahahahaa,,,,nejse ngapak i cik fare te gjithe jemi
> 
> Lexues tani pa shaka, sa mire qe ke miq te tille


HAhahahaha e madhe , e papare je Nete, ahahahahahahahhahaha mke ba me qesh shume, wow, hahahahah NO COMMENT

----------


## Nete

Lumi po ckepesh najka :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> Lumi po ckepesh najka


Me thenjet e tua , ka mundesi gjithcka, veq shihe sa bukur e thurrur ( qe e permendi Naim Shaci te kafeneja jone " thurre"), hahahahhahahaha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

ahahahaha Naim kapuqka,,po thom thashhhh nashtaaa,kujton Bahria se jena xheloza i beme lemsh temen :pa dhembe:

----------


## Lumi_ftp

> ahahahaha Naim kapuqka,,po thom thashhhh nashtaaa,kujton Bahria se jena xheloza i beme lemsh temen


E di qe thot ky Bahria, edhe une po thom siq po thu ti, por nashta edhe Lexuesi more thot,apo keta tjert thojn njasen, qe po dojm me than na dicka, ose ma mire ta shikojm se lexuesi qa po thot, a po edhe ti Net po thu, sic thave me lart. LOOL  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

e de krejt kan per te then diqka ama po heshtin,po thomm gjithnje me nashtaa ,duhet me shkruar...tash me ke ba mu me qeshh shume Lumi hahahahaaaa

----------


## toni54

mire se keni ardhe ...uroj te kaloni qaste te mira ketu............

----------


## Lumi_ftp

OP Nete qashtu eshte nashta e ka pas per lexuesin qe te behet popular, apo e ka than qe lexuesi ka per te thene dicka, apo spo di si ta them. A thu tash qa thot Lexuesi, sepse toni54 (haveri) veq e tha , por keta tjert skan thane edhe qa u desht me than, nashta sipas Netes ka zgjidhje, por ishalla dikush e thot, e nuk na bene pergjegjes per dicke te thene ose te pa thene.  :buzeqeshje:  LOOOL

----------


## Plaku me kostum

mire se erdhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stel.a

mirdita  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Mire se erdhe Bahri!Kalofsh bukur ketu!

----------


## B@Ne

Mire se erdhe Bahri .

----------


## Bahri.

Kur të rrespektojën dhe i rrespektonë
ky xhest gëzon zemren,jeten ta shtonë,
ku ka rrepekt ,jeta lulëzonë
përdit çdo të ardhëshme e zbukuronë .

Ku ska rrespekt , rritet errsina,
zemrat mbulohen nga egërsija,
shtohen zemrimet nga pakndaqësia
ketu,slind, ass rritet kurr dashtunija .
                                =*=*=*=*=*=*=

----------

